# 2022/2023 3000 acres Lauren's/Johnson county's FULL FOR 2022



## mguthrie

We have a 3000 acre club on the Oconee river that is QDM and family friendly.  If you kill a buck you must get it mounted. European mount is ok. We want to have quality bucks but not be to serious about trophy hunting. Pin in system with one private stand. Call David for more info 478-256-8689 or mike 678-300-8729 cost is $1800 per year and includes cost for seed and fertilizer for food plots. Going to keep membership at 35 members. We have a well in camp for water with a generator dedicated to it and water lines throughout camp. No power though


----------



## mguthrie

Some deer from the last 2 years


----------



## mguthrie




----------



## mguthrie




----------



## mguthrie




----------



## mguthrie




----------



## mguthrie




----------



## kmckinnie

Guthrie. 
Those are some nice deer. Looks like a great club. 
What is the price per membership?
Thanks


----------



## mguthrie

kmckinnie said:


> Guthrie.
> Those are some nice deer. Looks like a great club.
> What is the price per membership?
> Thanks



Fixed it


----------



## mguthrie




----------



## mguthrie




----------



## mguthrie




----------



## mguthrie




----------



## mguthrie




----------



## southerndraw

I hunted down the road from this club several years ago and it's a really good area. A buddy and myself actually rode some of the property when we were looking at clubs to join, went with another club just because there were fewer people. It's a really nice piece of property and looks like it would hunt big too.


----------



## mguthrie

southerndraw said:


> I hunted down the road from this club several years ago and it's a really good area. A buddy and myself actually rode some of the property when we were looking at clubs to join, went with another club just because there were fewer people. It's a really nice piece of property and looks like it would hunt big too.



There's some areas in the swamp that haven't been hunted in years. To hard for most of us old guys to get to


----------



## mguthrie




----------



## mguthrie




----------



## mguthrie

Looking for two more members


----------



## mguthrie




----------



## catchdogs

Can you run dogs on hogs ?


----------



## mguthrie

No hog dog memberships this year. Sorry


----------



## mguthrie

We are looking for 2 members this year. We had an off year last season. There were 3-4 decent bucks killed. Have a couple good ones on camera that made it through the season. I'll see if I can get some pics of those posted.


----------



## mguthrie

these are trail cam pics from this year. None of these deer were killed


----------



## kevbo3333

Any water other than river for Fishing? Or ducks?


----------



## mguthrie

Deep creek cuts across the corner of the club and we have a slough in the swamp that holds water year round. They both get ducks in them and some pretty good fishing. We have a big sandbar on the river also that provides some good fishing. There's a road to the sandbar for access


----------



## gmaybin

Where are you located, interested


----------



## mguthrie

15 minutes north of east Dublin on the Oconee river


----------



## mguthrie

We're going to be at the club fri-Sunday. March 9-11th if anyone is interested in seeing it


----------



## king george

I have a son that hunts, how many bucks do you get per paid membership. I assume the family hunts your tags?, or do they get there own?


----------



## mguthrie

I'll be at the club from fri 3/23-3-28 if anyone is interested


----------



## mguthrie




----------



## mguthrie

We've had an epic 5 days to start the turkey season. 5 gobblers total in 5 days. Still have a spot left


----------



## mguthrie

Bump


----------



## agwood1

PM sent


----------



## mguthrie

Pm answered


----------



## MACHOF330

still looking for members


----------



## mguthrie

Sorry. We are full for 2018. Here's a pic of a hog that was killed a couple weeks ago. 300+ lbs


----------



## MACHOF330

Thanks for your reply


----------



## mguthrie




----------



## mguthrie




----------



## Whyund2no

How many openings do you have and where in Laurens county ?


----------



## mguthrie

Whyund2no said:


> How many openings do you have and where in Laurens county ?


We've had 4 say they weren't joining back at this point. We are 15 minutes north of Dublin on the oconee river


----------



## Haydenscott

mguthrie said:


> We have a 3000 acre club on the Oconee river that is QDM and family friendly.  If you kill a buck you must get it mounted. European mount is ok. We want to have quality bucks but not be to serious about trophy hunting. Pin in system. All land is open to hunt. Call David for more info 478-256-8689 or mike 678-300-8729 cost is $1660 per year and includes cost for seed and fertilizer for food plots. Going to keep membership at 35 members. We have a well in camp for water with a generator dedicated to it and water lines throughout camp. No power though


Any hogs


----------



## mguthrie

Haydenscott said:


> Any hogs


Did you see the pics? Yes. We've got hogs. I'll be there this weekend and next weekend hunting them


----------



## Haydenscott

mguthrie said:


> Did you see the pics? Yes. We've got hogs. I'll be there this weekend and next weekend hunting them


No hog dogs?


----------



## mguthrie

Haydenscott said:


> No hog dogs?


 not at this time


----------



## shortster

Are most of the members local?


----------



## mguthrie

shortster said:


> Are most of the members local?


No. Not at all. We've got 2 guys that are local that keep an eye on the place. Most of us drive 1-2 hours to get there. We've got 3 members from Florida


----------



## buckhunter475

mguthrie said:


> No. Not at all. We've got 2 guys that are local that keep an eye on the place. Most of us drive 1-2 hours to get there. We've got 3 members from Florida





mguthrie said:


> No. Not at all. We've got 2 guys that are local that keep an eye on the place. Most of us drive 1-2 hours to get there. We've got 3 members from Florida


how many openings do you have this year?


----------



## mguthrie

buckhunter475 said:


> how many openings do you have this year?


4 right now


----------



## mguthrie

David will be at the club this weekend. Give him a call if your interested in seeing the property


----------



## SgtMajMVJ

I'm only interested in hunting hogs after deer season and before turkey season.
Thermal night hunting. I would not deer hunt. Any chance you can open a single membership for hog hunting mid-January thru start of Turkey season?


----------



## mguthrie

Sorry. We don't do hog only memberships. With a full membership you can hunt hogs 24/7/365


----------



## flabowhunter36

If there is still 2
Spots available we would be interested in seeing club rules and working out an opportunity to come and see the property, please pm if the availability is still there. Thanks


----------



## mguthrie

Pm sent


----------



## pshackle87

Interested in the club. Would like to see the property and get some more information about the property and the club.


----------



## mguthrie

pshackle87 said:


> Interested in the club. Would like to see the property and get some more information about the property and the club.


There's 2 phone numbers you can call in my first post. I also sent you a pm


----------



## blaze

Extremely interested what’s a good time to call


----------



## mguthrie

We'll be at the property this weekend if anyone wants to see it


----------



## mguthrie

We're down to 2 memberships left. I'll be there turkey hunting next weekend if anyone is interested


----------



## mguthrie

I killed this guy while listening for a turkey to gobble Tuesday morning


----------



## Joyce McIntyre

mguthrie said:


> We have a 3000 acre club on the Oconee river that is QDM and family friendly.  If you kill a buck you must get it mounted. European mount is ok. We want to have quality bucks but not be to serious about trophy hunting. Pin in system. All land is open to hunt. Call David for more info 478-256-8689 or mike 678-300-8729 cost is $1660 per year and includes cost for seed and fertilizer for food plots. Going to keep membership at 35 members. We have a well in camp for water with a generator dedicated to it and water lines throughout camp. No power though


----------



## mguthrie

Memberships have been filled for 2019-20. Thx to those that showed interest


----------



## rodthompson1789

*Interested if you having openings for 20-21 season. 912-276-1789.*

*thanks*

*Rodney*


----------



## mguthrie

rodthompson1789 said:


> *Interested if you having openings for 20-21 season. 912-276-1789.*
> 
> *thanks*
> 
> *Rodney*


We will know in the next few weeks if any members are getting out. I'll contact you if we need to fill some spots. Thx.


----------



## Bashun0719

do you have any openings for the 20/21 season


----------



## mguthrie

Bashun0719 said:


> do you have any openings for the 20/21 season


As of right now we are full. Dues are due by march 20th. We will know by then if there will be openings. I'll be in touch if there is. Thx mike


----------



## mguthrie




----------



## mguthrie

Me and my brother killed these Sunday. 3-100# sows.


----------



## Bashun0719

okay thanks


----------



## spurrs and racks

mguthrie said:


> We have a 3000 acre club on the Oconee river that is QDM and family friendly.  If you kill a buck you must get it mounted. European mount is ok. We want to have quality bucks but not be to serious about trophy hunting. Pin in system. All land is open to hunt. Call David for more info 478-256-8689 or mike 678-300-8729 cost is $1660 per year and includes cost for seed and fertilizer for food plots. Going to keep membership at 35 members. We have a well in camp for water with a generator dedicated to it and water lines throughout camp. No power though



how many turkey hunters?


----------



## mguthrie

spurrs and racks said:


> how many turkey hunters?


About 4-5 serious. 3-4 more that go a couple weekends and we always end up with a couple guys that want to "try" turkey hunting


----------



## mguthrie

Need 2 members as of right now


----------



## Njoseph2

Any fishing opportunities?


----------



## mguthrie

Njoseph2 said:


> Any fishing opportunities?


We have 4 miles or so of river frontage and a sandbar you can drive to to fish and swim. There's a public boat ramp at lower end of our property to


----------



## mguthrie




----------



## mguthrie




----------



## mguthrie




----------



## mguthrie

Currently looking for a couple members. David will be at the property this weekend if anyone is interested


----------



## humblehunter22

mguthrie said:


> Currently looking for a couple members. David will be at the property this weekend if anyone is interested




Pm sent mguthrie


----------



## kmckinnie

mguthrie said:


> Currently looking for a couple members. David will be at the property this weekend if anyone is interested


Y’all still looking Guthrie ?


----------



## mguthrie

Talked to the president this morning. He said we are full pending payment from all current members by March 15th


----------



## kmckinnie

Ttt


----------



## one_shot_no_mor

kmckinnie said:


> Ttt





kmckinnie said:


> Ttt


Last update is from last year...Did you hear something new?


----------



## kmckinnie

one_shot_no_mor said:


> Last update is from last year...Did you hear something new?


I was asked to un-lock it.
More info later I bet !


----------



## mguthrie

one_shot_no_mor said:


> Last update is from last year...Did you hear something new?


I asked him to unlock the thread. We currently have 3 openings


----------



## mguthrie

I will be at the club this weekend. Shoot me a pm if your interested and I’ll get back with you


----------



## flabowhunter36

2 spots available? Pm me if so.  I’ll be in Lauren’s this weekend possibly.


----------



## mguthrie

A couple hogs from this week


----------



## Mollymcgucre

Is this club filled for 22/23 season? If not, I’m ready to talk.


----------



## d45-70

I am interested in your club. I am in Toomsboro today and tomorrow. Would like to see the club if possible. Hopefully there is an opening. Thank


----------



## dmandrell

Are there still memberships available? e need 2. Do you have Full camper hook up? If yes and yes, how can I get info to come visit? If you want to contact me, please do ..Dale, 904-657-8029


----------



## mguthrie

Sorry guys. We are full.


----------



## kmckinnie

mguthrie said:


> Sorry guys. We are full.


I’ll lock the thread til u need it. ?


----------

